# Couple more



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Thought I'd show a couple of my latest (they've been sold) The 1st is a Stabilized (acrylic impregnated) Spalted (started to rot) Hackberry (around here a nuisance tree usually grows in fence rows)... sure turns out pretty though.... the bead is Buffalo horn as is the 0-ring fitted toneboard. What do ya'll think?

































The next was an experiment... I usually go for the high gloss look but thought I'd do an oil type satin finish on this one. It's a White Oak crotch barrel with an Elk antler bead and a stabilized antler toneboard... you know for what it's worth, if my calls don't sound better than they look I'll buy 'em back.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Fantastic Brad as always.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*WHAAAA!!!!! Supper nice ---you are quite the craftsmen---sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

As usual--awesome, we can only dream of owning one!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They are awesome Brad, that hackberry is something else, with the buffalo bead and toneboard and spalted accents WOW.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks guys! The hackberry is with horn is one of my favorites too Don. Funny to be a "scrub" tree around here... this one was in a fence row at a buddy's house... I ruined a chainsaw blade when I hit the embedded fence but I sure love the look!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Everytime I log on I have to stop and look at this call. I'd say it was worth the chain. lol


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

LOL That's good to hear Don! I showed him the pic of this call yesterday.. he asked.. "Is that some from me?" LOL I paid him with a call back then.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Funny you just typed a reply, I was just here looking again. You're gonna have to save a piece of that spalted hackberry , cause when I'm done with all this moving and remodeling crap I'm gonna want one with the Buffalo bead and toneboard. That is without a doubt my favorite of all your calls hands down. You'll have to PM me a price on that Brad so's I know how much to stash.


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 16, 2010)

nice. I like it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Rick, Good to see you back here. It's been awhile.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

PM headed your way Don! Hey Rick! man you're every where ain't ya!!!







Great to see ya here bud!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Brad do you drill the air channel all the way to the end of the tone board?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

[quote name='Yotehntr']Thought I'd show a couple of my latest (they've been sold) The 1st is a Stabilized (acrylic impregnated) Spalted (started to rot) Hackberry (around here a nuisance tree usually grows in fence rows)... sure turns out pretty though.... the bead is Buffalo horn as is the 0-ring fitted toneboard. What do ya'll think?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I can't believe they wouldn't let my drooling Homer pic stay up.

OK this new forum REALLY makes that Hackberry pop, so the drool pool is growing exponentially.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh wow.. how did I miss these resposes... my apologies guys!... Mattuk I don't use a drill for most of it... you can and I used to center drill all the way through. the slope of the toneboard cut's through and stops about 1/4" before the end of the call... I think you can make it out in this pic

Bethlehem Olivewood with the stamp from the box the wood came with oh.. Elk antler bead and antler toneboard.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Avatar is looking a bit better.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

LOL yeah the proportions are right but they've killed the .gif image now! LOL it no longer scrolls through several calls.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No worries Brad, I've given up I'll leave this sort of thing to you pro's!


----------

